
Ask HN: Is Twitter DNS resolving for you? - koolba
Not able to access twitter and nslookup is failing both locally and from a number of cloud servers.<p>Anybody else seeing this?
======
jtmarmon
DYN outage:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759520)

